# Yukon stone/fannin sheep hunt



## Sheepseeker (Apr 19, 2008)

has anyone hunted stone/fannin sheep in the yukon? Any leads on outfitters?


----------



## Broken Arrow (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris Widrig

google Widrig Outfitters...one of the most respected Outfitters in the Yukon


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd contact Jim Fink with Blackstone or Dan Reynold's if you want a Fannin. If you want a Stone I'd contact the guy that purchased Randy Babala's area. Can't remeber his name though. Contact FNAWS for a list of Yukon outfitters. I've been up there 4 time on sheep and moose hunts. Sheep hunts are getting expensive real fast so you better go soon.


----------

